
Tech tips for people who are going to die someday (2015) - tosh
https://medium.com/message/deathhacks-b767903b7c15
======
fmajid
This is the legendary Tom West from Tracy Kidder’s “Soul of a New Machine”

------
XorNot
I don't know what I learned from this, but it was as touching a eulogy as I
would ever hope to receive.

~~~
keithpeter
I learned to cherish manual controls and to think about the will and
documenting the basics (I'm 14 years younger than Tom West was when he died).

------
tomjen3
While I am not planning to die, there is a few sheets of paper stapled
together in the bottom of my safe, saying how I want to be buried and what
should be done with my assets (should prevent any undertaker taking advantage
of grief), but I haven't included any passwords for anything. That is
intentional -- not only does my e-mail hold some pretty personal things (not
all of them mine) but I don't see a point in having anybody else go through my
personal stuff.

Anybody feeling like that?

~~~
queezey
I am not a/your lawyer, but what you are describing is known as a
["Holographic Will"]([https://www.investopedia.com/terms/h/holographic-
will.asp](https://www.investopedia.com/terms/h/holographic-will.asp)). Such a
document may not be sufficient depending on your state/circumstances, and may
not be respected by the probate court if the document is lost, destroyed, or
otherwise called into question.

What you want is a [Testamentary Will
]([https://www.investopedia.com/terms/t/testamentary-
will.asp](https://www.investopedia.com/terms/t/testamentary-will.asp)) that
has been notarized and/or signed in the presence of witnesses.

------
madrox
My father died several years ago, and in spite of how organized he was, we
really struggled through the digital aspects of his passing. I would
add...make sure the digital mementos are backed up and easy to access. Make
sure family knows where it is.

It's unpopular to say these days, but Facebook was the service most prepared
for his passing. We memorialized his profile and my sister was able to manage
communication on his behalf to his friends. We were very grateful.

------
frobozz
Sadly, 1000memories.com seems to have disappeared.

~~~
nicolas_t
Rather shameful for a company backed by YC to not follow through with their
promise. They were acquired by ancestry.com which still exists so I imagine
they could have made sure that in the case of any acquisition the new owner
would commit to follow through on that at least.

~~~
jessamyn
I had a very long and angryish set of dealings with them about this. I finally
got an engineer to let me download the archive but man... promises promises...

------
nateburke
Beautiful. A wonderful tribute. And a sobering reminder that final goodbyes
can come quicker than we expect.

[https://seeyourfolks.com](https://seeyourfolks.com)

------
starpilot
I will never die.

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
Even if you invent some science fiction means of attaining immortality, even
if the universe is not doomed as all current physics predicts, the most
infinitesimal probabilities inevitably occur on an infinite timeline.

You will die someday.

~~~
gcb0
I guess you missed the point.

in most societies, specially western, death is never a concern unless you are
terminally ill. which is insane.

I read the comment you are replying to as a joke of the article title. As in,
how can something be for "for those who will die someday" instead of
"everyone" plain and simple.

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
I read the title as the joke: it's really for everyone, with a built-in
reminder that you are mortal.

